# Mystery Cichlid



## AZFishMan (Jan 19, 2014)

I picked up this little guy at a local shop. The worker couldn't identify it, so she sold it to me as a mystery cichlid. In the right light there are several scales and dorsal fin dots that appear blue, so I took a shot. The fish is probably about 1.5" or 2" at the most. Any ideas? Thanks in advance. Trying google links, so let me know if they don't work.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zExjLWc9MSqwwqQYTl3Z_Fjd6CI-wwC-

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LlLbvrjcAPMaYMG-bj6SiH7ZTO5dIBOr


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Look up Protomelas milomo "Super VC-10" "Hap"


----------



## AZFishMan (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Noki -

That was actually in the back of my mind because I have a large female VC-10, but the bars didn't seem quite right. I'll be happy if "he" turns out to be a male VC-10.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

AZFishMan said:


> Thanks Noki -
> 
> That was actually in the back of my mind because I have a large female VC-10, but the bars didn't seem quite right. I'll be happy if "he" turns out to be a male VC-10.


Yeah, the barring looks too defined. Who knows, they mass market breed them, so they vary, or maybe even a mix, but seems closest to Milomo. And they are common now.


----------

